# [APP] [UNOFFICIAL] cLock widget App recompiled for non-CM ROM on JB 4.2.x



## mammenj (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Folks,
I did not find a similar app in AOKP, so here it is.

I have compiled cLock app from CM 10.1 (https://github.com/mammenj/android_p...apps_LockClock) to be used on non-cm roms.

I have tested on N4 stock ROM only, so if you find any issues please post which ROM, its version and the device details.

App requires JB 4.2.x

Thanks to CM team and @dvtonder (original author)
Please find the link to binary and source.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2166937


----------



## smiakishev (Jan 10, 2013)

hi, where can I download it? i use aokp jb-mr1, maguro gnexus


----------



## creeve4 (Sep 2, 2011)

Where is the compiled apk?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

creeve4 said:


> Where is the compiled apk?


In CM


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

This does not belong in the "Unofficial AOKP Ports" section. Moved to "Android applications " section. Also, the thread is locked until the OP actually produces an app and sends me a PM.
EDIT: PM received, thread unlocked.


----------



## mammenj (Feb 28, 2013)

skynet11 said:


> This does not belong in the "Unofficial AOKP Ports" section. Moved to "Android applications " section. Also, the thread is locked until the OP actually produces an app and sends me a PM.
> EDIT: PM received, thread unlocked.


thanks, I have updated the op.

# sent from a Π Σ Χ U S⁴ by tapatalk


----------

